# lawrence



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Say hello to lawrence.

He was a leathery old fart. He always smelled of stale tobacco, mostly because he liked to roll his own stogies from a special mix of exotic plants that he harvested in his many travels.He has a fondness for gin, and thinks of himself as sweetly dangerous with the ladies.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey I know an old man like that... except... he doesnt have sores on his head... or wings...

Excellent Dave. Looks great! Love the wings.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I like him too, dave......must be something about those eyes, hmmmmm. Really dave, he looks great and I love the fez and wings, very different.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Um, yeah. I need one of those. What are the materials involved? Amazing.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

He's disturbingly cool!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

You never cease to amaze Dave, you truly have a wicked mind...Awesome!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats awesome, very creative!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

awsome as usual, dave! i love the hat


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Another kickass unique piece! Really nice work.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow nice dave--yep you are a sick one ,, in a good way


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Those are the best bat wings I've ever seen. Your colors always make your pieces look amazing.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Awesome work with a great back story...REALLY NICE, Dave


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Love it! My favourite part is the fez....heehee!


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Absolutely wonderful work.
The wings are perfect.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The eyes and the underbite are key to this guy's charm. And who can resist a man in a fez? Really fun character.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

scourge999 said:


> Um, yeah. I need one of those. What are the materials involved? Amazing.


urethane foam skull that I cast, sculpted over in celluclay and paperclay. The armature is pvc, chickenwire, and coathangers. Body is burlap soaked in sculpt or coat, and the wings are a stretchy fabric soaked in latex paint and sculpt or coat.

thanks everyone for the great comments. I know lawrence is a bit "left field", but I like to keep things interesting and unexpected.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

great prop Dave and thanks again!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I wish I had just a fraction of your imagination - he is GREAT! The fez totally makes his look complete. Another amazing piece o' work!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Terrific!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool, love the wings
I bet he pissed off the bottle lady for those.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Lilly said:


> very cool, love the wings
> I bet he pissed off the bottle lady for those.


That thought had crossed my mind Lilly. Amazing what can happen when you try to cheat a conjuress.

"Just do exactly as I say and your wish will be granted by the next full moon," she said. Nettle roots pulled up in a thunderstorm should have been easy....but Lawrence didn't think she would know the difference. It was a perfectly calm evening two days later when he pulled a handful of nettles from the muddy riverbank, rendering them totally worthless for their intended purpose.

By the light of the next full moon, lawrence realized his mistake.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I have to say if I ever get a chance to see in person I would think I would not be going to a haunt but a museum of strange creatures that really existed. You have great vision. its kinda a cross between James and the Giant Peach meets Tim Burton. Very creepy on a real level.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

ewwwwwwwwww! Dave he is gross! and ofcourse I love him ;O) The eye, the sores YUCK! amazing job!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, all I can say for poor Lawrence is maybe you shouldn't have rolled your own after speaking with The Bottle Lady. Now look at you - Lawrence the fly by night guy. I don't even want to think about how he rolls em up now.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow!!! That's cool!!!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> I know lawrence is a bit "left field", but I like to keep things interesting and unexpected.


Thanks for the warning; if Lawrence is going to be there I will stay out of the "left field" entirely. Or the right field or the infield. Hell, I think I will confine myself to the bleachers.

(You did one sweet job. Looks great.)


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Once again great work, I love the wings and the stogie.


----------

